# Баян "Ростов" пятирядный



## TokarevAcc (9 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте! Есть возможность купить баян "Ростов" пятирядный, с ломаной декой, гот.-выборный. Кусковой, три голоса (вроде бы два в унисон)
Как обстоят дела у него с механикой правой руки? В интернете информации нету. Спасибо!


----------

